# Valeting/Detailing Checklist



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone use any kind of checklist - similar to that used when a car is serviced - when valeting or detailing a vehicle? either for yourself to remind you what needs doing - and how frequently, or for a customer to show them everything that was covered by the service?

When I wash my car there is always something I forget about until I have put the gear away and it is a 'Doh!' moment all too often (usually the bonnet or boot shuts - how I forget the same thing all the time is beyond me ), so any kind of aide-memoire or checklist would be handy.

I started writing one myself but kept found I was forgetting to put things on it :lol:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i think it becomes routine to people who do it regularly. 

Ive done that before when you pack everything away and forget something lol.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if there's a list that's been published yet, if you post up what you have put together, I'm sure other members will add to it.

This would probably be a very useful guide for new members of DW as these sort of questions get asked a lot.

The list could be split into different sections for 'weekly clean', 'engine detail', 'pre-polish clean' etc. to cover the extra tasks that would typically be performed before polishing and waxing over the weekly wash.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

This is something I would find very useful tbh... So if a list did get created I'm sure it would be very popular...

It's a very good idea IMO


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I keep a detailing spreadsheet. Every time I detail or just a maintenance wash I update the spreadsheet with what I did ie. 
- cleaned wheels, snow foamed, washed, dried, cleaned, QD'd and polished exhaust, engine bay, protected trim, rubbers, interior, etc, etc. 

- which products I used for each step, 
- the date I did it
- a date for reapplication for say to re protect the trim or alloys or protect the leather, etc, 
- how long it took me and 
- any comments about how a product worked or if I experienced any problems.

Then the reapplication dates are marked in red and put into a monthly order so that they will not be missed. 

This way I keep track of what works and what does not and and also nothing gets missed.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

The invoices I give to customers include a large checklist in which I tick those items I have done. I find it useful for a number of reasons, not the least of which is that I can refer back whenever I visit the same vehicle at a later date etc.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Checklist
•	Pre-inspect the vehicle 
•	For paint renovation mark-up a vehicle outline showing paint thickness measurements
•	Photograph (time stamped) highlighting existing damage / bodywork issues 
•	Note any serious scratches, stains or tears to interior materials
•	Note stains or heavily soiled carpet or upholstery
•	Document any wheel surface damage
•	Note any adhesive residue, tree sap, bug spatters (once removed they may show surface etching)
•	Remove all trash from interior including trunk, ashtray and seat folds and place small change or clients personal items in Ziploc bag
•	Place a paper name tag on ignition keys

_Give the client a copy of this list before they leave (see also written contracts)_

1.	Pre-spot and brush stained or heavily soiled areas 
2.	Clean wheels and wheel wells 
3.	Clean engine
4.	Remove any eaves, debris in jambs and cowlings
5.	Remove tar and/or adhesive residue 
6.	Wash vehicle 
7.	Clay vehicle if needed 
8.	Remove tree sap if needed
9.	Polish and apply paint protection
10.	Remove any polish residue 
11.	Dress tires 
12.	Interior cleaning:
13.	Remove all items from interior and place in a Ziploc bag
14.	Vacuum all surfaces 
15.	Pre-soak carpet and upholstery stains 
16.	Scrub stained areas with brush 
17.	Finish cleaning carpet and upholstery and apply fabric guard
18.	Clean all interior surfaces, vinyl, and leather 
19.	Dress all interior surfaces
20.	Clean interior and exterior glass
21.	Replace all items in vehicle (Ziploc bag)
22.	Final vehicle inspection


----------

